# Laptops



## Naan53 (Aug 22, 2006)

This is probably a stupid question but will I be able to connect to the internet on the train with my laptop?


----------



## jamesontheroad (Aug 22, 2006)

Naan53 said:


> This is probably a stupid question but will I be able to connect to the internet on the train with my laptop?


If you're using your own cellphone or wireless card to dial up your own internet provider, then yes. But Amtrak do not offer wireless internet service. VIA Rail do in VIA-1 class (first class) along the Windsor-Québec corridor in Canada, but it's pay per use.

When the train stops at stations (especially in urban areas) you could try searching for open networks, but generally you will not get great wifi reception from inside what is effectively a great big metal tube.

*j* :blink:


----------



## Naan53 (Aug 22, 2006)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> Naan53 said:
> 
> 
> > This is probably a stupid question but will I be able to connect to the internet on the train with my laptop?
> ...


----------



## cbender (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm able to connect my laptop through my sprint phone - it works just like an external modem. Check with your cell-phone provider to see what they offer.


----------



## stlouielady (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a Motorola phone, with Cingular as my provider, and I connect to the internet through it with a Bluetooth adapter. You have to make sure your plan allows data downloads, and the service is not real fast. Okay to check email, send messages, etc, but not ideal for downloading large files, or doing any extensive web browsing. I was 'warned' by Cingular about the slowness of it, and they told me that someone ran up a huge bill because they were surfing the net As long as your phone has service, you shouldn't have any problems. As mentioned earlier, there are also internet cards that are available, at a monthly rate of anywhere from $29.99 and higher (at least those are the ones that I originally looked at).

If you are using Cingular, and want to try to do this, send me a PM if you'd like, and I'll try to help you with it.

Michele


----------



## AlanB (Aug 22, 2006)

I also have Cingular, but I actually had very good luck with them on my trip this past June. Yes, there were some places where things were on the slow side and I couldn't do too much. But there were many places where I had decent speeds, much better than traditional 56K dial-up phone lines.

Had I not had that better speed, I would have been unable to upload so many photos like I did while traveling for all to see on this forum. So it really just depends on the provider and where you are, but I for one have no complaints about Cingular.


----------



## Amtrak OBS Gone Freight (Aug 23, 2006)

AlanB said:


> I also have Cingular, but I actually had very good luck with them on my trip this past June. Yes, there were some places where things were on the slow side and I couldn't do too much. But there were many places where I had decent speeds, much better than traditional 56K dial-up phone lines.
> Had I not had that better speed, I would have been unable to upload so many photos like I did while traveling for all to see on this forum. So it really just depends on the provider and where you are, but I for one have no complaints about Cingular.




Me too, Alan. I have my second cell phone set up as an external modem. I can either connect via the infrared, bluetooth (if I wanna invest in that), or the USB cable I purchased for my Nokia phone. I have found my speeds are much faster by using the USB cable than either of the wireless connections between the cell and the laptop. I use Cingular with both phones on a family talk plan (I had to do a little negotiating to get Cingular to give me an unpublished lower priced plan, but I got it at least), and the second phone has a $59.99 per month plan in addition for unlimited data connect minutes. The service (like yours) is pretty much a slow broadband speed to about the speed of regular 56k dial up with the speed pretty much anywhere between 28kbs to 925 kbs. Obtaining that 925 kbs took a little tweeking (as well as patience) while setting up the phone as a modem within WindowsXP. So I am with you, I have no complaints with Cingular at all regarding internet. In fact, I would get rid of my cable internet provider at home if I didn't have the whole house networked on wireless as I do. OBS...


----------



## Sam Damon (Aug 24, 2006)

As many of our railroad employee types are union members, I should add that union members receive a 5% discount on all available published plans at Cingular Wireless - including family plans. I think it's safe to say CWA had something to do with this. It does not matter what union you're in -- BLET and UTU come to mind most readily when speaking of railroads -- it's just that you are in one.

So as not to raise the ire of the mods here, PM me if you qualify, and I'll send the link to you if you're interested.


----------



## rmgreenesq (Aug 26, 2006)

Based on this thread, I've set my Cingular phone up to work as a wireless modem for my laptop. I'm used to shutting off and stowing my cell phone on an airliner. I guess I'll be surfing the web as I ride the rails.

Rick


----------



## printman2000 (Aug 27, 2006)

rmgreenesq said:


> Based on this thread, I've set my Cingular phone up to work as a wireless modem for my laptop. I'm used to shutting off and stowing my cell phone on an airliner. I guess I'll be surfing the web as I ride the rails.
> Rick


Does it require special software? Do you have to pay for it? I have a Cingular phone with a USB connection, just wondering if you have to pay anything extra to use it as a modem?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 27, 2006)

Cingular has a free program that you can download that will enable your cell phone to act as a modem. Using it as a modem will cost you money. They offer several plans that you can sign up for, each offering a certain amount of data transfer. Go over your allotment and you'll pay by the megabyte for the overage.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Aloha

With all the discussion about connecting with a Laptop I am curious what other precautions, or ? do you use when traveling with a laptop by train. I useally take a small UPS, mostly for the external hard drive.


----------



## cbender (Aug 29, 2006)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> With all the discussion about connecting with a Laptop I am curious what other precautions, or ? do you use when traveling with a laptop by train. I useally take a small UPS, mostly for the external hard drive.



I have a small surge protector that fits inline between my AC/DC brick and the wall cord (outlet ----- surge ---- brick ----- computer). My external HD powers off the USB only.


----------



## rmgreenesq (Aug 29, 2006)

printman2000 said:


> Does it require special software? Do you have to pay for it? I have a Cingular phone with a USB connection, just wondering if you have to pay anything extra to use it as a modem?


I have a Cingular 8125 Phone/PDA with an all you can eat data plan, so I'm not worry about the minutes. The phone has a program called Modem Link. I needed to load the drivers on my laptop and program a modem connection.

Rick


----------

